# Diarrhea



## FeralWolf

In the midst of all my happiness over this young buck's first litter, he goes and gets sick! He has poop smeared all over his back end, not the normal color either. He seemed a bit sleepy, but he's been that way since I got him. What can I do? I heard raspberry leaves help, but I am not positive I can get those... :? help?


----------



## Cait

This stuff should help - make up as for small children as per the instructions and put in a water bottle. Mice will drink it because they seem to enjoy the taste :lol:

http://www.boots.com/en/Dioralyte-Sachets-Blackcurrant-6-Sachets_6229/


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I have heard that raw oats/oatmeal will firm up a loose poo!


----------



## Anne

I had a mild case of Diarrhea in mine, and I gave them dried bread and oatmeal. It helped and they got fine, but they never seemed sick in any other way. I dont know if you have Zoolac in the UK? it can be given to mice in a very small dose, and is brilliant against Diarrhea, I always have Zoolac in the house.


----------



## Cait

You don't just need to stop the diarrhoea, you need to get the levels of salts and electrolytes etc in the body back to normal and rehydrate the mouse. That's why I posted the Dioralyte, as it's what is used in humans (and works well on mice). Giving them stodgy foods may stop the actual diarrhoea but they may still succumb to its effects. If it is a serious case it is also known in the UK as 'scours' (which may or may not involve E.coli).


----------



## Airidies

I'm having this same problem with a couple of my girls. Do they sell that stuff in the US MouseBreeder?

I think it's kind of like this http://pedialyte.com/products/flavors-varieties (the singles powders) right?

So oats and the electrolytes should help to clear it up?


----------



## Cait

Yes they look like the same thing Airidies. Here oats are the bulk of the diet anyway so I don't see why they'd clear up diarrhoea, but they won't hurt either.


----------

